

Zynga Kills Soaps  - ilamont
http://www.adweek.com/news/television/zynga-kills-soaps-130951

======
andrenotgiant
Can you imagine the productivity gains if this demographic was turned on to
human computation games such as the Google Image Labeler:
<http://images.google.com/imagelabeler/>

------
nicw
This is a real stretch.

